# Video: Kid falls of Whistler's Peak Chair



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Whistler Ski Patrol deserves credit for this quick response... thankfully no one was hurt. Check it out...


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Very happy to see that it all ended just fine, but I have to wonder why they could not pull the child back up into the chair?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Scary, bet the parents feel like dipshits right now!

That said, accidents happen...  Glad the kid was ok.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Definitely happens. The little ones can be pretty scary on the lifts. I remember going with my daughter and seeing them helicopter a kid to the hospital who fell off the chair and hit his head on the very end of where the typical catch area is on the approach.

Anyone under the age of 10 and it can be pretty hair raising experience just with their short legs that make them almost sit on the edge of the seat with these seemingly oversized plank(s) hanging down and trying to pull them off.


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Oldman said:


> Very happy to see that it all ended just fine, but I have to wonder why they could not pull the child back up into the chair?


That's exactly what I was thinking... there were enough arms holding him at the time.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a steep chair lift too, lucky they got it stopped before it really starting climbing.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Right up until they let go,.. It looks like the kids only about toddler sized. And I was thinking same as everyone else! Why dont they yank that 30-40-50 lb grom back up! (...watched a small version on my phone so I could be missing some detail!). 

But when the kid dropped,.. He looks bigger! (...older?). Like maybe 10-12 years old? :dunno: If so, Kid was proly just too heavy. That or parents too panicked. 

Btw,... Where the fuck r his skis/board? How did they get those off with the kid dangling like that? :blink:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

It's common knowledge.......that most Canadians have no upper body strength. Slappin' a puck........milkin' a maple tree......doesn't take much.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Btw,... Where the fuck r his skis/board? How did they get those off with the kid dangling like that? :blink:


Can't you jab ski bindings at the back with your ski poles to take them off? Not sure how possible that would be while hanging from a lift...


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> It's common knowledge.......that most Canadians have no upper body strength. Slappin' a puck........milkin' a maple tree......doesn't take much.


Haha, this very true. Canadians are good at finesse activities, which may explain why the kid didn't have his board/skis attached.

The parents were agile enough to release the board/skis but didn't have the strength to pull the kid up.


----------

